# VIP travel club



## pointsjunkie (Mar 11, 2009)

has anyone heard anything about VIP travel club?
someone at work bought something in cancun while on their honeymoon 6 years ago and they don't know how to use their vacation program, and i thought someone here will know. help!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2009)

A search turned up these old posts on the subject - CLICK HERE


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 11, 2009)

not sure it is the same company, still seeking info from someone who owns with them. thanks denise


----------

